# Length between initial consultation and starting IVF



## crete2012 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm 37 years old ( 38 in 8 weeks) who's been trying now for 20 months. I've gone down the long road of fertility investigations Clomid and now I'm due to have an NHS consultation with a fertility specialist on 30 May with my partner, they've given us IVF consent forms so I'm presuming they're planning to recommend IVF as the next step. I have 2 questions for you all.

1. If he recommends IVF how long is it likely to be from the consultation to my first IVF cycle? This will be my first experience of IVF and I have no idea what the process is. I've read it's best to give yourself 12 weeks to ready yourself for the IVF process but I'm not sure if that is possible on the NHS and obviously I don't want to lose my opportunity to free treatment

2. The NHS doctor who prescribed me Clomid recommended I try IUI before going into IVF, but my postcode means I'm eligible for free IVF but not free IUI. Should I say that I'm willing to pay for a cycle of IUI before starting IVF? I have a letter from the original NHS doctor stating that he felt I should try IUI prior to IVF.


Any advice from you all will be appreciated!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Unfortunately it is impossible to know when you will be starting treatment, as each clinic/hospital has different waiting times.  I had my first IVF cycle in Oxford and I could have started treatment 6 weeks later, but I had weight to lose, so it took a bit longer.  My sister however who was based in Essex had to wait 8 months for treatment to start.  Perhaps find your clinic under the regional thread, as you may find people who are already at your clinic and will know more.

As for IUI it is a difficult one.  After clomid I was referred straight for IVF.  My clinic felt that IUI was not worth it and a waste of time, as me and DH's problems were unexplained.  Also the success rates were a lot lower then IVF.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, as Stacy said it varies from place to place. I know some women who have started within a few months of being referred and others who have had to wait for funding before being referred. It seems that I am going to have to wait a while to start treatment. I was referred for IVF in Feb and we had our appointment with the IVF consultant in April. He took our medical history, my height & weight, sent us for HIV & HEP blood tests then sent us on our way with U/S and SA forms! We've got to go back in July where he will review our test results and then if all is well send off the funding forms so we will have to wait again. It might be worth enquiring or having a look on your local PCT's website, Infertility Network also have some funding info. 

As for the IUI, it's up to you if you want to give it a go. I know that some trusts can be funny about any private treatment so it might be worth checking. 

Good luck  x


----------



## crete2012 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Stacy and Kazza. Thanks for the advice. Really appreciate it!


----------



## LittleMiss ttc (May 5, 2013)

Hi crete2012,

I've just had my NHS consultation at Glasgow for my first IVF cycle on 03/05/13 and i'm to phone the clinic on the first day of my next period which is due 23 May and have been booked in for my first scan & blood tests on the 1st July.

Was told that from the the day of 1st period to outcome was approx 9 to 10 weeks. From what i'm reading on the forums i'm on the long protocol.

Good Luck


----------

